# The Herd: Caught a 'Bee Update 4/25/05



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

As some of you know, I've gotten a trap and have started trapping some of the stray/ferals that hang out here. The first was Cracker-Jack; got him neutered, a rabies shot and let him go. He still comes around at night......he stays away from the trap though








I set the trap again last night and thought for sure I'd get Meeko because he was up on the table where the trap is before I could even walk away. Meeko's a smart one though, he let little Honeybee get in there instead. Got Honeybee. Took the 'Bee up to isolation w/the usual food, water, 'box. Took the catch to the vet when I got home today ( I was lucky, 'Bee was laying in a carrier we keep in the room). 'Bee had to be sedated in order to examine HIM.....yes, it's a boy!!!! 8O 8O Poor guy, he has a sore on his left leg, and his long hair is so matted that it started peeling off at the skin. The vet said they'll shave him while he's under getting fixed. He'll get tested for FeLV and if that's ok, he gets fixed, a FeLV and rabies vac, a nice shave, and come back to a permanent home. Here are a couple of pics from last night.

He was not happy.....and not feeling very good either.











This is the sore on his back leg. Vet said it was probably a bite that he'd licked raw.





















I'll get more pics after I get him back tomorrow.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

So, is limyer coming up with another name for "Honeybee"? :wink:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Gee.....how'd you know? Actually, she might just leave this one up to me :lol:


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

NEVER!!!! :twisted: :twisted: We have a male cat named Dandelion why can't he be a honeybee? Cashmere? pistachio(before they are dyed red) latte? Au lait? Lots of good names I like honeybee and Spike said he was about as busy as a little bee! Look I wasn't around when the old man got his nickname and he got SPIKE! :evil: :twisted: :evil:  I really like him He is sooo cute. I love his little honey colored body! Wish I was home to welcome him


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That poor cat is going to be the laughingstock of the neighborhood. :roll: He's going to have to fight all the other boy cats because he's so embarrassed!!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Dandelion only comes out of your mouth.....he's Dandy, Dandrew, Dandyman, or just D. :lol: :lol: Anyway, like I said on the phone, he was mad as a hornet. He's gonna be really urinated since they shaved him.

** Just an update, vet said he was FeLV neg  ......so he got neutered and shaved. I couldn't get back to the vet before they closed to pick him up though. Oh well, on my way home tomorrow.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL I love how "urinated" shows up in posts occasionally when people forget the censorship features on here. In fact, I like it way more than the actual "p-word" now. I might start using it on purpose. 

Back on topic - Honeybee, or "H-dawg" as we'll have to call him, sure is handsome. I hope his test comes back okay so that we can keep him around for a while.  And Spike, I really think you do a great thing, in case I haven't told you.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

I just wanted to let you know that I am glad that you are doing this for the safety of all the cats. It is a great thing what you are doing! THANKS!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmm... :? here I was thinking that the herd caught a real bee 8O , but it was just Honeybee (such a cute name) :lol: . I love his colours  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Honeybee is so handsome and poofy, I think him and Twinkie could be good friends


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> LOL I love how "urinated" shows up in posts occasionally when people forget the censorship features on here. In fact, I like it way more than the actual "p-word" now. I might start using it on purpose.
> 
> Back on topic - Honeybee, or "H-dawg" as we'll have to call him, sure is handsome. I hope his test comes back okay so that we can keep him around for a while.  And Spike, I really think you do a great thing, in case I haven't told you.


I actually typed "urinated" cause I knew it'd be censored :lol: I think pi$$ works though 8)


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

He's so cute....

I think you and Limyer are awesome by the way, for doing this.

And, I'm highly entertained by your "fights" as well..... :mrgreen:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, got TheBee back from the vet today. He didn't get completely shaved, just down the sides and his belly. Kinda has a mohawk down his back :roll: Anyway, he's still pretty upset, so no pics yet, sorry.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Course Spike does not want to call the cat Honeybee. He said we would call him Big B. I said "well why not wal-mart, Big K, Target"! Big B is the name of a drug store! 8O Then I told him I didn't think all the bees in the world minded that they were called honeybees, after all I think that usually there is just one female "queen bee" and the rest are male worker bees (drones). I still like honeybee. He looks like a honeysomething to me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Honeyman? 8)


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Honeybee is the cutest! :luv I think you did a really good job naming him. ^_^ He such a custie!


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Muffinhands! BTW do you have a picture (somewhere) of a white kitten sitting in a wooden chair (reminds me of a stuffed toy)! Thought I saw it on the randoms, then it was gone!

Tim that is my LOVE name for Spike hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Awww, he looks like a Honey-something all right, what a sweet face! Poor guy, maybe he just needs a tougher nickname... how about Buzz? You guys do great things for all these kitties I hope his leg heals up well. We'll need some shaved pics of Honeybee now!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

limyer said:


> Tim that is my LOVE name for Spike hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


  Awww, what happened to "Muscle Meat"? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Just an update. Got to touch KillerBee's head today. His hair is very soft. Was a bit leary of touching him because he was crying/low yowling, but once I touched him, he quieted down. He's eating and drinking well and using the litterbox. He actually ate some wet food today, which is good 'cause I'm putting his antibiotics in with it. Still a bit soon for pics, but soon, I promise.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

He's definitely a cutie regardless of his name. How about Honeysuckle? It's not any better for a male, but it fits his coloring also.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Got a pic. His shave job is not salon-quality, but what the hey 8)


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Not that Spike will even consider this name simply because it came from MY family sugg Honeybeast!! Sounds good looks good how could you go wrong! I still like honeybee better, but maybe this would satisfy Spikes ego(not honey's) I am still going to call him Honeybee! Emphatically !! He's my Bee man!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

How about Beeman? :wink:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Still calling him Honeybee. Can't seem to call him anything else 'cause I called him that for so long :roll: 

Anyway, it's been a week since I got him back from the vet. He's still very scared, though he let's me rub his head and scratch his chin. The couple of times I've tried to pick him up, he let me know he's not ready for that yet 8O I've had Belle and Claire in the room with him at separate times (Claire has spent the night with him a couple of times so far). He is very curious about them and seems to want to interact, but he constantly looks at me while doing it. It's probably that I'm there, since there's been no fighting when I'm not in the room. Honeybee is turning out to be the "challenge" cat. He's going to be difficult to socialize.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

aww, he's so adorable
-how's his leg doing?


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

The scab is going away. It doesn't bother him if I touch it


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

He is totally adorable


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

hopefully he starts to get along with Claire really soon. He's probably looking at you because he wants to get your permission. haha - afterall, you're the one that brought him to the EVIL VET THAT SHAVED HIM


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh wow, he's beautiful!!!!
He always looked cute, but in the more recent pics, he looks as though he's getting calmer...
Gorgeous eyes too.
So, you guys are keeping him?


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

He is beautiful! You are both are taking great care of him......saints, that is what I would call both of you! I have to say, he looks much happier since he first came to you door. 

So what is the verdict on his name?


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll stick with Honeybee.

As far as keeping him, that's going to depend on him, (if he hangs around after being afforded the outdoors again). Regardless, I don't plan on letting him go until:
a) it get's a little warmer.

b) he grows some of his hair back.


----------

